# The face of Jesus!



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey anyone watching The face of Jesus? about trying to make the face from the shroud? So far pretty interesting!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey anyone watching The face of Jesus? about trying to make the face from the shroud? So far pretty interesting!


this on t.v.?????

can't wait til i meet santa.. umm i mean jeses!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 30, 2010)

What channel is that on? History? Discovery?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 31, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> this on t.v.?????
> 
> can't wait til i meet santa.. umm i mean jeses!


I assume that this will be another, perhaps an old, program on the debate that has surrounded whether the Shroud of Turin is genuine, whether it was created in the C14, whether it dates back to the time of Christ and whether it is the "true shroud" of Jesus himself. When the series is over, everyone will go back to believing what they believed before. Incidentally, although it is in a Catholic church, the Church has never vouched for it being Christ's shroud.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2010)

Well this was a new one and it was on 269 in my area, the history channel. It was very interesting, but I missed the ending, fell asleep, ashamed to say, but I tired, I think I saw the best parts though, I can't believe some of the techknowledyg they used, I know spell wrong! But there was a lot of work went into it, I am not sure the face they revealed is what I think he looked like, but what do I know? Little of nothing , that's what!


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 31, 2010)

Did he look middle eastern?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 31, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Did he look middle eastern?


I am truly amazed! Here I am, a poor benighted heathen, devoted only to the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN), and I can't remember not knowing about the Shroud of Turin. There was even an American scientific investigation of the shroud in the nineties. For those who have such a gap in their General Knowledge Horde, here is the Wikipedia site, photos and all!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shroud_of_Turin

Don't worry about not seeing the ending, Rebecca. If it was on the History Channel, I'm sure that it will be on again, and again...


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 31, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I am truly amazed! Here I am, a poor benighted heathen, devoted only to the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN), and I can't remember not knowing about the Shroud of Turin. There was even an American scientific investigation of the shroud in the nineties. For those who have such a gap in their General Knowledge Horde, here is the Wikipedia site, photos and all!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shroud_of_Turin
> 
> Don't worry about not seeing the ending, Rebecca. If it was on the History Channel, I'm sure that it will be on again, and again...


Lol. Sorry if I offended you? But I've never heard of it. Though I have heard of all other talks about what Jesus supposedly looked like. And somehow I knew you'd post on this thread.  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont think he did, I saw his face briefly, but I though he would of been kinda young, but I guess 32 is young!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 31, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Lol. Sorry if I offended you? But I've never heard of it. Though I have heard of all other talks about what Jesus supposedly looked like. And somehow I knew you'd post on this thread.  :lol:


No, not offended at all, and I must say that European painters haven't been very true to His ethnic origins! Here is one from the C16 that makes him look a lot like the Mona Lisa IMHO:

http://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/paintings/paris-bordone-christ-as-the-light-of-the-world

And William Hunt's picture(s) by the same name with Jesus in what appears to be a satin shift, never did much for me either.

My own favorite, as a non-Christian has always been Dali's "inverted triangle" one:

http://artinvestment.ru/temp/cache/20090129_dali_christ.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, I would imagine him to have features like those in place where he was born. But whatever, his appearance his important anyway.


----------



## ismart (Apr 1, 2010)

I think i saw jesus's face in my pudding cup the other night!? :blink: Oh, wait it must have had something to do with that crack i smoked earlier in the day! :lol: Is there a getting struck by lightning bolt smiley out there? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 1, 2010)

I no likey either pic Phil, and this will due for you for now Paul




ps, can u feel that thru the cloud? No? well how bout this one


----------



## ismart (Apr 2, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I no likey either pic Phil, and this will due for you for now Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ps, can u feel that thru the cloud? No? well how bout this one


 :lol: Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2010)

I know! You needed that!



Happy to oblidge!


----------



## acerbity (May 27, 2010)

Bottom line is, the thing was carbon dated by 3 extremely prestigious universities / laboratories and proven to be exactly as old as it is recorded to be in existence.

The best defense that proponents of this thing say that they might have sampled threads or patches that were added or sown in later. No evidence to support their supposition. Also another hypothetical situation where fire damage could have changed the carbon decay (it wouldn't be possible in this case though).

_"Even Anastasio Alberto Ballestrero, the then Cardinal of Turin, conceded that the relic was probably a hoax."_


----------

